# Congrats!



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hey edwardych is a mod now 

Do a good job


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Huh hasnt he been a mod for a while now. Oh wait, mod of the Mavs forum. Congrats and keep the forum active and running.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You guys are faster than me! LOL... I just noticed it.

Mavericks_Fan was a great mod, so it will be a tough suit to follow.

I'll try to do my best.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I was hoping I'd be mod  lol its okay dude


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> *I was hoping I'd be mod *  lol its okay dude


ditto.
congrats to howver u spell his name...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm not too dissappointed though, edwardych will do a good job and be active


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats

I think SB would of made a good mod, lots of "potential"


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

haha thanks bro


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just so you guys know, I told the admin of the board that I cannot mod this forum by myself (time constraints with job and family) and that I didn't mind co-mod with somebody else.

So, keep up the good work everyone. I am sure the admin is paying attention, and you'll be the next mod here.

:cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats edwardyc, there's a lot of work to be done here!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Congrats edwardyc, there's a lot of work to be done here!


Thanks. I'll do what I can.

:cheers:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What happened to Mavs Fan?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats edwardcyh, you will get the job done


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> What happened to Mavs Fan?


We are all trying to figure that out! LOL

:cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

congrats


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I bet you Mavs fan is still here. He is just VERRRRRY superstitious. he thinks, if he doesn't show up, we usually win but when he does, we lose. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I have a lot of superstitions also.. For my MSN picture thingy, I had a picture of Josh Howard, but then I changed it to Devin Harris before the game, and they lost... needless to say, its now back at the picture of Josh Howard, but yeah....

Anyways, Congradulations edwardcyh.. You'll do a good job, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah I have tons of superstitions too and I forgot to do one today and we lost


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think everyone is superstitious (including me)


----------

